# Do you collect books......pokemon style?



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

As the title says, are you a pokemon collector when it comes down to a series of books? You know: You gotta catch'em (get'em) all? While I will admit, I enjoy my Warhammer Fantasy & 40k books (anyone here probably does as well, for either side or both), but do you find yourself willing to do what it takes to get them all? For example, I just paid almost 50$ to get C.L. Werner's "Witch Hunter" series books. Yes, I know I could look for the Omnibus for it, but I prefer singular books (for me, it takes roughly 5 days to finish a single book or 15 days for an Omnibus, in that time, if I wanted to read something else I couldn't as I'm OCD enough that it'd bother me too much knowing I have an "Unread book" left waiting in it's partial read state, even if it was 2 of 3 books read in it). 

Honestly, I don't know why I even bought these, as I currently have (at the rate I read) the MINIMUM of 18 months worth of reading left for me right now (yes, I have that much piled up, if you saw my pic I posted recently in the "Show us your bookage" thread). I guess it's best to have it and not have read it, than want it but not have it, eh? Anyone else like me in this regard?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am of the gotta catch `em all sort. I might already own an Omnibus, but that does not prevent me from getting the individual books. I find that I read single books a lot faster than books that are part of an omnibus, and then I need MOAR books to sit on my shelf to fill my inner 40k fanboy.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah. For example, when I find an author I really enjoy (Chris Wraight or C.L. Werner for example), I really got all pokemon on them. Such as:

C.L. Werner:

Runefang
Forged By Chaos
Witch Hunter
Witch Finder
Witch Killer
Brunner Omnibus
Grey Seer
Temple of the Serpent
Thanquol's Doom
The Red Duke
Palace of the Plague Lord
Blood for the Blood God
Games Day Anthology 2011/12
Wulfrik
Dead Winter
Fear the Alien (Anthology)
Age of Legends (Anthology)
Storm of Magic: The Hour of Shadows
Gotrek & Felix (Anthology)
Victories of the Space Marines (Anthology)

There's like.....I believe...2 more he's done that I need to get.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I was at first but now its merely only certain series like HH, GG and Chaos-related. SM I couldnt arsed about unless its an interesting Chapter, a good author or Chaos-related. ;D If its another Imperium Vs. Orks I will not buy it.


----------



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

I am of the gotta catch `em all sort as well, read them may not be the priority. I collect all WHFB & WH40K books, I am almost run of space at home, once finished reading , they will be packed up and stored in the garage. I don't know why, I just like the cover artworks:victory:. Ebooks and audio books are not my cup of tea, since I love the feeling of holding an actual book while reading. I have a very bad habit when reading, I usually don't start a series until the final book of the series is released, e.g. I didn't start read Night Lord Trilogy until Void Stalker is released, even I got the first 2 books sit on my shelf for ages; the only exception is the Horus Heresey series, I read as they release during the year. And I will collect the omnibus even I already have all the books, e.g. Word Bearer Omnibus, as I already have all three books, but just for that extra short story, I bought the omnibus. Maybe I should buy the omnibus rather than buy them individually.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really. I admit I do collect every Horus heresy book that comes out (not ebook though) but apart from that I am fussy over which books I buy. This year apart from the heresy I have got angel of fire, priests of mars, path of the outcast and the infantrymans primer this November. And this has been the most in any year for me!


----------



## stalarious (Aug 25, 2011)

I gotta say that ash catchem has got nothing on me. When I like a series I go outta my way to find and get them. It's the reason I have over 2000 books and I'm am only 26. That includes the 40k books I collect all the books from my favorite armies and read them up.


----------



## Apostle (Jun 29, 2012)

I am a 'gotta catch em all' type as well. Although, my place is a mess of books and the only ones I keep secluded are the Limited Additions and some of the Graphic Novels. I have had to double/triple buy some HH books because I lose them in my half room Black Library corner. An easy place to injure yourself if you want to climb the mountain of deadly books and unsold/unused models.


----------

